
Reveal the structure of long methods with an online Word Counter - trelonid
https://understandlegacycode.com/blog/reveal-long-methods-structure-with-online-word-counter/
======
aabbcc1241
The advice of using word count to identity sub-routine and then extract them
into smaller functions is helpful.

